# Have you found any cons yet?



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

On the first one I used to like to put about 10 books on the homepage and have my unread books on SD card and the ones I have read I sent back to Amazon to kind of keep them separate and organized. Now they are all in the Archive file. I do like the archive file, don't get me wrong but I can't figure out how to separate read from unread. This isn't an no-SD card or a no-folder complaint really. I just want to be able to mark my books "read" somehow.

Melissa


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

I haven't found a single thing that I would complain yet.

It will take me a bit to figure my way around, but so far all the menu structures seem pretty logical...  in fact they have inspired me to complain a bit to myself about how I had to navigate around on the K1!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

That's true. The navigation is much easier!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It appears that when you are reading, the keyboard isn't "dead" like it was on the K1. If you press a letter, it brings up the search bar so you can start typing something in to search.

I had gotten used to holding the K1 with my fingers on the keyboard keys and sometimes I would start playing with them...just pressing them mindlessly. It does not appear you can do this with the K2.

For folks who have never had a K1 and thus the "dead" keyboard, this probably won't be much of a deal. But for some of us, there might be a little re-learning curve.

L


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> It appears that when you are reading, the keyboard isn't "dead" like it was on the K1. If you press a letter, it brings up the search bar so you can start typing something in to search.
> 
> I had gotten used to holding the K1 with my fingers on the keyboard keys and sometimes I would start playing with them...just pressing them mindlessly. It does not appear you can do this with the K2.
> 
> ...


I actually like that feature, it automatically calls up the search bar! Pretty cool and intuitive!

But I can see how you wouldn't like it if you were used to holding it that way...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There's no Alt-T shortcut for the time. I used that a lot. You have to go into a menu to see what time it is..No biggie in the grand scheme of things though.. I feel like I'm reaching 

I'm not sure about the keyboard. It's not that I don't like it. It's just that I'm not sure if I DO like it.

And I still want folders...or tags. Either one of those would make it perfect. Makes no difference to me. We're moving in the right direction for organization, we're just not there yet. (I do like that I can separate out my personal documents now)


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> There's no Alt-T shortcut for the time. I used that a lot. You have to go into a menu to see what time it is..No biggie in the grand scheme of things though.. I feel like I'm reaching
> 
> I'm not sure about the keyboard. It's not that I don't like it. It's just that I'm not sure if I DO like it.
> 
> And I still want folders...or tags. Either one of those would make it perfect. Makes no difference to me. We're moving in the right direction for organization, we're just not there yet. (I do like that I can separate out my personal documents now)


In reality that's easier, you don't have to use both hands. Just hit menu with your thumb, check the time, then hit menu again to go back to what you were doing...


----------



## Persephone76 (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with the folders/tags complaint, it would be especially nice if my sample chapters were filed separately from full length books.  But I didn't have a K1 and I know this is not a new issue.  Other than that, loooove it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> In reality that's easier, you don't have to use both hands. Just hit menu with your thumb, check the time, then hit menu again to go back to what you were doing...


I brought the menu up, looking for the time....looking, looking...and Oh! There it is, top of the screen. 6:10 PM. I miss "ten minutes after six." But then, I just went to my K1 and it says 6:10 PM. Is this something that changed with the software upgrade? Anyone know?

It does not appear that any of the Alt-key combinations work on the new Kindle. I can't get Alt-J to justify to work.

L


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie let it get past 6:30 -  then it should say things like twenty til seven.


----------



## flyred77 (Feb 16, 2009)

I left a problem over on the technical topic.  Trouble with navigating in the experimental setting screen.  I would love it if you guys would check it out and let me know how your K2 is doing.

Thanks


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

I finally found a con:

The keyboard doesn't have an "@" key like the K1's did.

So now to type "@author" to search the Kindle store you have to invoke the "SYM" key...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Instead of downloading samples, I'm going to start using the save-for later feature. Then I'll send the sample when I'm ready to read it.

Leslie, Alt-B still works for a bookmark.



nelamvr6 said:


> In reality that's easier, you don't have to use both hands. Just hit menu with your thumb, check the time, then hit menu again to go back to what you were doing...


I told you I was reaching.. I like that it showed up on the bottom of the screen..Now a menu pops up and covers the text.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

So far, only thing I've found is I miss the Alt. Aa combo to put kindle to sleep....maybe only because the strap on the Cole Haan Cover that I got partly covers the power switch on the top.

I also inadvertently deleted the kindle 2 users guide from the kindle.  The only way to get it back on now according to Cust. Svc. is to download it to my computer and use the USB to put it back on the kindle... I'll just wait for Leslie's book to come out..


----------



## dflachbart (Feb 9, 2009)

One thing I have noticed, and maybe those who also still have a K1 can comment: if you compare text on the K1 and K2 page side by side, don't you think the letters on the K2 are a tiny bit less dark then on the old K1 ? This seems to me more pronounced when using the smaller three font sizes...

Dirk


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would agree that the letters on the K2 are not as dark as on the K1, and it is more noticeable at smaller font sizes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

vg said:


> Leslie let it get past 6:30 - then it should say things like twenty til seven.


I just checked and got 6:58 PM....

Hmmm

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Leslie, Alt-B still works for a bookmark.


Okay, thanks! I need to go through and test all of them in a systematic fashion.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

dflachbart said:


> One thing I have noticed, and maybe those who also still have a K1 can comment: if you compare text on the K1 and K2 page side by side, don't you think the letters on the K2 are a tiny bit less dark then on the old K1 ? This seems to me more pronounced when using the smaller three font sizes...
> 
> Dirk


Looking at the home page, its a different font. On the K1 it's a sans serif font (like Arial) and appears to be in bold. On the K2, it's a serif font -- a graphic designer would recognize it but I don't know the name off the top of my head. It's not bold which makes the difference between the K1 and K2 seem more pronounced. In a book, the font is the same between the too but it does look a bit darker on the K1.

L


----------



## dflachbart (Feb 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Looking at the home page, its a different font. On the K1 it's a sans serif font (like Arial) and appears to be in bold. On the K2, it's a serif font -- a graphic designer would recognize it but I don't know the name off the top of my head. It's not bold which makes the difference between the K1 and K2 seem more pronounced. In a book, the font is the same between the too but it does look a bit darker on the K1.
> 
> L


Thanks to everyone for confirming, I just wanted to make sure that my there isn't anything wrong with my new love...  Not a big deal, and I would have not noticed if I didn't have the K1 to compare.

Dirk


----------



## lkids3 (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree that the font is harder to read.  The background also seems a darker gray.  The pictures look much better on the K2.  Comparing the two, I have to say I prefer the text on the K1.  We'll see...


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

Darn, this almost makes me regret having sold my Kindle 1 and buying the 2. How bad is it?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I barely noticed it. Really. The only reason I did was because I had the 2 side by side. 

I have no regrets selling mine (although I do kinda miss my little silver bar thingy)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

dflachbart said:


> One thing I have noticed, and maybe those who also still have a K1 can comment: if you compare text on the K1 and K2 page side by side, don't you think the letters on the K2 are a tiny bit less dark then on the old K1 ? This seems to me more pronounced when using the smaller three font sizes...
> 
> Dirk


I thought the text was lighter. I thought it was either my imagination or from eye strain being on the PC all day. I'm glad you mentioned this, I was worried my eyes were getting worse


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I barely noticed it. Really. The only reason I did was because I had the 2 side by side.
> 
> I have no regrets selling mine (although I do kinda miss my little silver bar thingy)


Thanks, I hope so. Man, with one hand amazon giveth to the visually impaired (text to speech) and with one hand they taketh away (making the text harder to read)!


----------



## lkids3 (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe it's just my K2.  Is anyone else having a problem with the background being darker and not having as much contrast with the lighter font.  I'm finding I have to make the font one bigger if I'm not in bright light.  I love the other features, but this may be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just checked and got 6:58 PM....
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> L


Leslie, I think it's context-sensitive, you only get the time in words while you are reading a book.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Avalon said:


> Leslie, I think it's context-sensitive, you only get the time in words while you are reading a book.


Well, okay, that's a very obscure feature!

L


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh no on the text harder to read!!    (I dno't have mine yet but sent out K1 today   )


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't have anything to compare it to, but I have bad eyesight and I don't think it's hard to read AT ALL. It's beautiful! I made the font just one size larger than the default and I have no problems whatsover! Don't start worrying yet, I'm sure you'll love your K2. 

My only con is that it's a little slippery to hold and so thin. But my Oberon will fix that for sure.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

VMars said:


> I don't have anything to compare it to, but I have bad eyesight and I don't think it's hard to read AT ALL. It's beautiful! I made the font just one size larger than the default and I have no problems whatsover! Don't start worrying yet, I'm sure you'll love your K2.
> 
> My only con is that it's a little slippery to hold and so thin. But my Oberon will fix that for sure.


I completely agree. Although, I like the smaller font size that is available on the K2. The text might not be quite as dark as on the K1, but the letters are so crisp and clear it is no hardship to read them at all.

I also agree with you in regards to the K2 being very slim. Not exactly hard to hold, but being used to the K1 in an Oberon cover, the K2 seems almost anorexic! I will definitely be happy once I get an Oberon cover on him/her (not sure which it is yet) to give me a better grip.


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I completely agree. Although, I like the smaller font size that is available on the K2. The text might not be quite as dark as on the K1, but the letters are so crisp and clear it is no hardship to read them at all.


Thanks for your thoughts on this. I use the level 6 now to read most comfortably, so I am a little worried. Oh well, guess I'll find out tomorrow when K2 hits my mailbox!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't see them as all that different, holding them side by side..  the text and background, that is.  But I also read on the smallest font size because I went through the stage of bi/tri focals and now I have one eye that naturally goes for distance and the other goes for close up (because that eye is SO much more near-sighted) and when I'm reading close, especially in bed, it is actually easier for me to read without my glasses on.  Anyway, I hope the text will be readable for everyone.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Nothing but good so far.  Not even close to a con


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you put the Kindle 2 to sleep like you do the Kindle 1?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Toby said:


> Do you put the Kindle 2 to sleep like you do the Kindle 1?


No. The power switch on the top, just slide it over and release. When you're ready to read again, just slide and release.

Sadly, I keep trying to push the buttons still. I'll get used to it, eventually.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Avalon said:


> Leslie, I think it's context-sensitive, you only get the time in words while you are reading a book.


Ah, okay...right now it is "seventeen til seven."

Thanks for clearing that up!

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Ah, okay...right now it is "seventeen til seven."
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> L


Mmmm...

I only seem to get the numerical version of time...
More to learn.

Later,
Eric

P.S. So far no major cons.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I only got the numerical version to while I was reading "UR". I woner if it depends on the book you're reading?
No cons found here yet either.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Mmmm...
> 
> I only seem to get the numerical version of time...
> More to learn.
> ...


Oh, I probably should have clarified...the spelling out of time is a K1 feature. I don't think that is available at all on the K2. One of the K1's cute little quirks.

L


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

crueltobekindle said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on this. I use the level 6 now to read most comfortably, so I am a little worried. Oh well, guess I'll find out tomorrow when K2 hits my mailbox!


Comparing the same book on the same page on my K1 and K2, the K2 appears to me to use a larger font size than the K1.

It may just use a different font, but I do find it easier to read on the K2.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

nelamvr6 said:


> In reality that's easier, you don't have to use both hands. Just hit menu with your thumb, check the time, then hit menu again to go back to what you were doing...


I actually like this feature as well...one handed instead of contorting. As soon as you hit the menu button, it shows at the top of the screen.

If I had to think of a "negative", the only thing I can come up with is that I don't like the layout of the keyboard as much. The button design is nice, but I like the buttons angled a bit more so when you are holding it two-handed and trying to type the keys are in a more natural position to your thumb. Using the circular buttons, but "V-ing" the layout up on both sides would have been optimal for ergonomics.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

The only con I can find so far is that the page turn buttons are a little too short and high for me now, especially the previous page button. I also can't tap the previous page button with my index finger anymore, so I'll have to get out of that habit.

Otherwise, the form factor overhaul is really impressive. If they didn't say "Amazon Kindle" on them, I would never think they were the same device only one generation apart.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

The ugly screen savers are definitely a con... not really a "material" con, but Amazon really should allow us to choose one of their canned screen savers instead of scrolling through all 26 of them.  Most of them are UGLY.

I LOVE my Kindle!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Pushing "in" on the 5 way button/stick I sometimes get it a bit to the left or right and it makes that move instead.
I figure it is just a matter of practice.

Hardly a con, just a muscle memory move to improve.

Eric


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

k_reader said:


> The ugly screen savers are definitely a con... not really a "material" con, but Amazon really should allow us to choose one of their canned screen savers instead of scrolling through all 26 of them. Most of them are UGLY.
> 
> I LOVE my Kindle!


I am with you on that!
Eric


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

My main con is loss of the ability to put your own screensavers in - or at least no one has discovered the way to do this - yet!


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I am looking at Mark Twain right now.... not a pretty sight


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

k_reader said:


> I am looking at Mark Twain right now.... not a pretty sight


 Then turn it on and read a book instead!! 

Ann


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Not sure if this has already been posted (although I asked about it in another thread).  1st Bug that I've found is a bummer.  

According to Amazon, using the email function or uploading documents via USB is supposed to populate the Personal Docs section of the Kindle.  I have yet to find a Kindle whose owner says this works properly.  I reported to Amazon and am waiting to hear back from them.  Hmmmm, with the clamor for a way to organize content, this may be why we don't have it yet; they still need to work out the bugs.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

mine won't be a con once I get my new cover - but if you keep your bedroom really cold the Kindle gets cold to hold -- in fact I put on some fingerless mitts to read the other night   but I doubt most people would like their room as cold as we do


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Dangerosa said:


> I also can't tap the previous page button with my index finger anymore


I take this back. I can do it now (been practicing).


----------



## kprawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm so bummed--I don't think I like it!  I sold my K1 and if I return this, I'll have to buy another one on Ebay or Marketplace!  I love a lot about the K2, but two things are bugging me.  I'm bothered by the gray/greenish screen with less contrast on the page.  I think I might get over that.  But the main problem is with the page turn buttons.  They're too hard!  I miss the light tapping with my thumb or my index finger.  Now I have to hold my hand just right and use my wrist to do it (do I have wimpy finger strenth or what?).  I know what they were trying to accomplish with the accidental turns, but frankly I got used to how to hold it.  The click is also louder on the page turn buttons.  

Help!  Any thoughts?  Has anyone used theirs for hours and gotten used to these things after first being bothered by them?  My husband's going to KILL me!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you pressing the buttons on the side closest to the screen?  The new buttons press inwards (toward the screen) instead of outwards like the old ones.  They might be a little stiffer (but only by a very small amount).


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

I just discovered a bug in a book that previously was fine on a Kindle 1. After downloading it from the Archive list to the Home screen, it was fine, but when opening it, I got the following error in a dialog:

[Ljava.lang.Object;

The K2 will then display the "amazonKindle" restart screen briefly and the Archive Items entry in the Home screen shows 0 items, where previously it showed 22. As long as that book has not been opened, the K2 works fine.

I'm a software engineer so I know what the error means but it apparently is pointing to a bug in either the Java implementation in the K2 or in the content of the particular book. I've reported this to Amazon on their Kindle Feedback form


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Its taking me time to get used to having to push the "inside" of the "next page", "prev page" buttons.  I was so used to just pushing them on the outside when I held the Kindle with one hand.  Especially with prev page, I have to move my hand to use the right pressure.  Not sure I like this change altho its almost impossible now to hit "Next Page" by mistake


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

kprawlings said:


> I'm so bummed--I don't think I like it! I sold my K1 and if I return this, I'll have to buy another one on Ebay or Marketplace! I love a lot about the K2, but two things are bugging me. I'm bothered by the gray/greenish screen with less contrast on the page. I think I might get over that. But the main problem is with the page turn buttons. They're too hard! I miss the light tapping with my thumb or my index finger. Now I have to hold my hand just right and use my wrist to do it (do I have wimpy finger strenth or what?). I know what they were trying to accomplish with the accidental turns, but frankly I got used to how to hold it. The click is also louder on the page turn buttons.
> 
> Help! Any thoughts? Has anyone used theirs for hours and gotten used to these things after first being bothered by them? My husband's going to KILL me!


I was a little like that at first; it didn't just fit into my hand like the K1 and the buttons aren't as easy to push. But on the K1, it took me a little while to get used to how to hold it so I didn't accidentally push the buttons and how to easily hit the previous page. I figure it might take a little longer to get used to the K2 because first you have to teach yourself that it isn't like the K1 and then you have to teach yourself how to hold it right. I'm finding that the more I read the easier it is to get my hands in just the right place and the more I'm becoming accustomed to the slight change in font/contrast.

I had thought of it as though I was getting a K1 with new,cool stuff. But to accept my K2 I had to change my thought process to think of it as a whole new device. So now, I'm starting to fall in love with it. I would suggest giving yourself a little more time with it.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

the light text and all makes me very glad i didnt buy a K2. The main selling point of the K1 to me was the easy to read screen. If i have to make the font larger on the new one to make up for the change in contrast thats a BIG con for me


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

k_reader said:


> The ugly screen savers are definitely a con... not really a "material" con, but Amazon really should allow us to choose one of their canned screen savers instead of scrolling through all 26 of them. Most of them are UGLY.
> 
> I LOVE my Kindle!


Are you kidding? I love that the screen savers change. I'm always waiting to see what I get next. I just got my Kindle 2 today. It's my first Kindle so I'm not comparing it to the original. The only thing that has bothered me so far is the placement of the power cord. It is in the way if I want to read while I am charging. And since it is new, of course I can't wait until it has charged


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted (although I asked about it in another thread). 1st Bug that I've found is a bummer.
> 
> According to Amazon, using the email function or uploading documents via USB is supposed to populate the Personal Docs section of the Kindle. I have yet to find a Kindle whose owner says this works properly. I reported to Amazon and am waiting to hear back from them. Hmmmm, with the clamor for a way to organize content, this may be why we don't have it yet; they still need to work out the bugs.


They told you that? Thanks for the confirmation. I haven't gotten anything that I've uploaded or emailed to sort into "personal docs" yet.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am missing the option to change from full justification to left justification (ragged right).

L


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted (although I asked about it in another thread). 1st Bug that I've found is a bummer.
> 
> According to Amazon, using the email function or uploading documents via USB is supposed to populate the Personal Docs section of the Kindle. I have yet to find a Kindle whose owner says this works properly. I reported to Amazon and am waiting to hear back from them. Hmmmm, with the clamor for a way to organize content, this may be why we don't have it yet; they still need to work out the bugs.


I'd be surprised if that's correct. I sent myself an HTML document via the free.kindle.com address and manually copied it to the root of the documents folder. Going back to the Home screen on the K2, I see the book and can open it. When looking at the documents folder after I reconnect to the K2, the html.azw and the corresponding .mbp files for the book are there.


----------



## holmes4 (Dec 26, 2008)

So far the only "complaint" I have is that the next page buttons are not as quiet as the one on the K1.  On my K1, the big next-page button was almost silent, so it would not disturb my wife if she was trying to get to sleep.  She hasn't complained about the K2 yet, with only one night's experience, but I just give it some time.

I find the K2 screen just as readable as the K1.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

dcom said:


> I'd be surprised if that's correct. I sent myself an HTML document via the free.kindle.com address and manually copied it to the root of the documents folder. Going back to the Home screen on the K2, I see the book and can open it. When looking at the documents folder after I reconnect to the K2, the html.azw and the corresponding .mbp files for the book are there.


That's not what Jessyln and I were saying. We can see them on our home page but they don't sort into the "personal documents" sorting scheme on our Kindles. Does "personal documents" for sorting from the home screen work for you?

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, I can't get the sync function to work for my two Kindles. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't, sometimes it takes me to the earlier page vs. the latest page. It would be really nice if this functioned as advertised.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I haven't seen anyone mention this as a "con," but does anyone here see the lack of a rubberized back panel a disadvantage? I've found that the back of my K1 has stopped it from sliding on a table bumped by a passerby, and I sometimes read with the Kindle on the incline of the Kindle cover - without the back, it would slide off. 

Is the back of the K2 like the iPhone's back? Looks like that in photos I've seen.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Although I never had a k1, I am longing for my m-edge cover to come in because I don't like holding the cold thin kindle in my hands.  I hold it on top of a leather sleeve (9.95 Octovo Sleeve) I had purchased for K1 (before I knew I wasn't getting a k1) and the leather feels wonderful in my hands.  So, I think not having the rubber back is certainly a con for people used to holding their kindle "naked".


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention this as a "con," but does anyone here see the lack of a rubberized back panel a disadvantage? I've found that the back of my K1 has stopped it from sliding on a table bumped by a passerby, and I sometimes read with the Kindle on the incline of the Kindle cover - without the back, it would slide off.
> 
> Is the back of the K2 like the iPhone's back? Looks like that in photos I've seen.


Good point. I was just mentioning this last night. The rounded, brushed metal back does make it more "slippery". If the surface you're putting it on is not level and not sticky, the K2 will slide around. The iPhone back is also rounded and if not in a case will do the same thing.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention this as a "con," but does anyone here see the lack of a rubberized back panel a disadvantage? I've found that the back of my K1 has stopped it from sliding on a table bumped by a passerby, and I sometimes read with the Kindle on the incline of the Kindle cover - without the back, it would slide off.
> 
> Is the back of the K2 like the iPhone's back? Looks like that in photos I've seen.


I keep mine in the cover but I like the back. I hated the cover on the KK. It fell off half the time and was to difficult to get on and off the other half of the time.


----------



## Gretchen Z (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's a link for some K2 shortcuts: http://kindlemania.blogspot.com/2009/02/kindle-20-tips-and-tricks.html

I noticed the slight difference in contrast, but only when I sit my K1 and K2 side by side and compare. Once I began reading a book on my K2 I no longer noticed it and didn't have any trouble seeing the words.

One thing that may help, other then changing the font size, is changing the spacing. The default spacing on K2 seems to be closer, so you can change with another shorcut: Shift & Alt & (1-9).
Hope that helps!


----------



## kerrnel (Feb 26, 2009)

I only have two beefs...

First, as many have already stated, the organization needs help.  Folders or tags...just something other than a single list.

Second, I think K2 would do well with a backlit screen (think indiglo like on some watches).  I'd gladly take a hit on the battery from recharging every week to every couple days for that convenience.

Kerrnel


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

dcom said:


> I'd be surprised if that's correct. I sent myself an HTML document via the free.kindle.com address and manually copied it to the root of the documents folder. Going back to the Home screen on the K2, I see the book and can open it. When looking at the documents folder after I reconnect to the K2, the html.azw and the corresponding .mbp files for the book are there.


Well, the manual and CS says that non-Amazon documents go in the Personal Docs section: (From Users Guide Personal Docs - shows only the Personal Documents you have stored on your Kindle.

This was as close as I can get to any categorization, so am really looking forward to them getting this fixed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you move it yourself?  On the K1 you can transfer between main memory and SD if there is one. . .maybe a similar procedure.

Of course, I know nothing. . . .maybe you tried that already. . . . .

Ann


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> They told you that? Thanks for the confirmation. I haven't gotten anything that I've uploaded or emailed to sort into "personal docs" yet.
> 
> L


I wonder if there are different versions sometimes. All my personal docs that I've sent myself in the past - various manuals - are in the personal docs section.

I don't like that, on subscriptions,I have to do a couple of extra steps to say whether I want to keep that issue or not! If I don't want to keep one, I know how to delete, Amazon!


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

The K2 is my first electronic reading device, so I don't have anything to compare this with.  That said, my only cons so far are:

* Can't control justification. (Most of my books look great with full justification, but one sample book has big blank areas within lines that a ragged right option would take care of. Since that can't be fixed, I won't buy this book.)  

* I see why you seasoned users have been clamoring for folders and/or tags!  I do NOT like the way my books, samples newspapers and such are all lumped together in a single list, and I only have 3 pages of choices right now.  I'll like it even less when the list gets longer. This is definitely my BIGGEST complaint.

* It's cold and slippery, but that will be solved when I get around to buying a cover.  (Rho, we keep our house cold, too!)

I was worried about noisy click sounds after reading some reports, and was relieved to discover that mine is pretty quiet.  The screen savers don't bug me.  Haven't tried uploading personal documents or other advanced features yet, so can't comment on that.

I love the size and weight of it, love the ease of using the buttons, love reading on it. It has really been fun to see the New York Times pop in every morning when I wake it up. (I can see why they offer 14-day trials. I am already getting spoiled and will probably not want to give this subscription up!)

All in all, I'm very happy with my new Kindle!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

BK said:


> * Can't control justification. (Most of my books look great with full justification, but one sample book has big blank areas within lines that a ragged right option would take care of. Since that can't be fixed, I won't buy this book.)


 I feel the same way. I hope they find a way around this.



> * I see why you seasoned users have been clamoring for folders and/or tags! I do NOT like the way my books, samples newspapers and such are all lumped together in a single list, and I only have 3 pages of choices right now. I'll like it even less when the list gets longer. This is definitely my BIGGEST complaint.


 Until they do better for us on this, we can at least 'rock' to the top and use the left-right movements of the 5-way rocker to choose only personal docs, only subscriptions, only books, or the show-all option.

These filtered views can be changed with the rocker at any time.



> * It's cold and slippery, but that will be solved when I get around to buying a cover. (Rho, we keep our house cold, too!)


 I was shocked that the Amazon cover is so nice. Protective and provides warmth with the fuzziness of the left cover bent back (ultra flexible). It's thin, relatively light, and extremely secure for the Kindle. It's solid but it has padding for a less rigid feel.

I will get another M-Edge (smooth mocha as I liked how that felt with the K1 and it held the K well while being bendable after just half a day) mainly because of the ability to have a light with me when I'm out at night and might want to check out my Kindle.

Otherwise the Amazon cover itself does everything I want now. The hinge works so well that I can just hold the Kindle itself with the right hand without touching the book cover (because it's so secure) as I like to experience its lightness.

I did not like holding the Kindle with that cold, slippery back, but the cover has changed all that.



> I love the size and weight of it, love the ease of using the buttons, love reading on it. It has really been fun to see the New York Times pop in every morning when I wake it up. (I can see why they offer 14-day trials. I am already getting spoiled and will probably not want to give this subscription up!)


 I couldn't keep up with the NYT and felt guilty, so now I get just the NYTimes "Latest News" 2 or 3 times a day ($3/mo.) when it comes in depending how big the news is for them. I buy the Sunday NYT for 75c each and I get other subscriptions too. I also use kindlefeeder.com for things I wouldn't pay for in any case but enjoy seeing each morning for free. With that it's better to try the ones that give you full text instead of summaries and links.



> All in all, I'm very happy with my new Kindle!


 Me too. Much happier than I expected to be, though I was at first uncomfortable with holding it, as
it seemed cold and harder to balance, since it's longish. Now, with the cover (and the ability to take the Kindle out easily once I tried it a couple of times), I love it. It's like a thin notebook and doesn't look as if I'm carrying some electronic toy.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote
* I see why you seasoned users have been clamoring for folders and/or tags! I do NOT like the way my books, samples newspapers and such are all lumped together in a single list, and I only have 3 pages of choices right now. I'll like it even less when the list gets longer. This is definitely my BIGGEST complaint.


> Until they do better for us on this, we can at least 'rock' to the top and use the left-right movements of the 5-way rocker to choose only personal docs, only subscriptions, only books, or the show-all option.
> 
> These filtered views can be changed with the rocker at any time


.

Artsandhistoryfan --- thank you so much for this tip! I had not "rocked" to the left, so I hadn't discovered that I could do anything beyond sort by author or title!

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Well, the manual and CS says that non-Amazon documents go in the Personal Docs section: (From Users Guide Personal Docs - shows only the Personal Documents you have stored on your Kindle.
> 
> This was as close as I can get to any categorization, so am really looking forward to them getting this fixed.


I think I posted this in another thread, but am still waiting for a response from Amazon. I think the response will be a software update , but maybe I'll get an email prior to the fix. My Customer Service emails seem to be going down a black hole, but I talked to someone about this issue.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

BK said:


> Artsandhistoryfan --- thank you so much for this tip! I had not "rocked" to the left, so I hadn't discovered that I could do anything beyond sort by author or title!
> 
> Thanks for sharing this.


 Sure thing, BK! I found it out of sheer frustration that I didn't have the old Sort & Show, so I experimented around that top area and someone else had said go left and right whenver you can


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

It's snowing here in Atlanta (!) today, so I'm staying in and will have a lot  of time to explore my Kindle!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I am missing the option to change from full justification to left justification (ragged right).
> 
> L


It doesn't exist on the K2.


----------

